# ******* Wedding Accessory



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I was searching on the Target Store website for a Target logo baseball cap when
I saw the following, a must-have for the well-dressed ******* bride & groom.










The item must be a big seller because they are currently out of stock.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've seen plenty of these...or variations of them....in Vegas.

Not that there's anything wrong with it - Vegas, that is.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I suppose they would be helpful when worn during a gay marriage 
-- it's not always easy to tell who wears the pants, so to speak.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Can also be used for that bride who wants everyone @ the reception to know who's the boss


----------

